# OMG She's In Labour!!!



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Ahh, she's finally in labour!
And no, NOT the horse, my sister!! 
Tiffanny (FehrGroundRanch) has been announced in active labour! 
I will be an Auntie again before the night is up!! 
:w00t: :w00t:


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

WOOHOO!! About bloody time....!! Yippee!!! Steff, are you going to be there? If so we expect pictures of the new arrival!!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh finally! Can't wait to see pictures of the little guy


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

YAY!!!! I want pics!!!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> WOOHOO!! About bloody time....!! Yippee!!! Steff, are you going to be there? If so we expect pictures of the new arrival!!


Isn't it?! I thought she was going to hold onto it forever! :lol:
Unfortantely I won't be there... Last time she shouted obsencities and the nurse and threw things across the room, so it was entertaining! 
I would, but I don't have the insurance on my car sorted out, am up to my (*(&(&* in work. 
I WILL get pics, though! Camera phones are ingenious. 

She's supposed to be coming up soon with Jackson and Bonnie though, so we can post lots of pics then, too!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

5cm and still feeling okay at 9:50pm!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

WOOHOOO!!! get that little guy out


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

WOO! Finally! Wait...... you're all related? woa..........never knew that........... 
Anyway, Congrats and make sure to put some pics on! *sigh* It doesn't see that long ago when Darylann (appylover) had hers...............
Tell her Caity (thunderhooves) says Congrats!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Yay! Pics will be required asap! Haha 
Congratulations to everyone involved!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

so exciting, so exciting!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I didn't know you were sisters!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Wow... Tell her congrats from all of us .


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

LOL
Yup, we are sisters! 

I'm happy to report that she gave birth to beatiful baby boy!! Little Joey (Or Ducky, as GR has aptly named it (It.. I mean, He, has just spent nine months swimming around!) made a happy and healthy appeareance into the this world! 

He is 19 inches long, 14 inch head, and 7 pounds, 8 ozs and a full head of red hair, born at 12:54am! 

I think everyone is doing great. Doesn't appear that any nursing staff suffered any fatatlies.. LOL!
New Momma says... She's starving!! Guess the hospital food ain't that great. 

I don't have any new pictures yet, but hopefully will soon!
Stay posted!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

WSArabians said:


> LOL
> Yup, we are sisters!
> 
> I'm happy to report that she gave birth to beatiful baby boy!! Little Joey (Or *Ducky, as GR has aptly named it* (It.. I mean, He, has just spent nine months swimming around!) made a happy and healthy appeareance into the this world!
> ...


Bahahahahaha!!!! I love GR, what a witty little kid. Glad the nursing staff came through okay - we were all concerned  
I am so excited to meet the little dude!!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone!  Special thanks to Steffannie, my darling sister, for starting this thread! 

Everyone is doing well here. Joester and Daddy and both asleep on the chair together right now! 

He is a healthy, happy, hungry baby!  Labour was quick and for the most part...not to bad (After the epidural that is :lol The cord was wrapped around his neck so I even got some help from my wonderful doctor (she had to pull him) when the tough stuff came up! He has recovered very well from being rushed and is now super happy! 

A few pictures! Lots more to follow!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Tiffanny, he's just precious! What a shock of red hair... hehehe


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

Congratulations, Tiffany! We're all very excited for you! I'm glad everything went smoothly for the most part! Welcome, Joey.


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Yay! Congratulations! He is so beautiful - it makes me excited to meet my new baby in July. Get someone to get you a burger and a shake, you so deserve it. Get some rest and breath in that new baby smell...it's the best!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yay, congratulations. He is an absolute doll and I am so glad that everything went well with no complications (for you, him, or the nurses LOL). More pictures are a must.


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

He's so precious! Congratulations Mommy and welcome to the forum family little guy!!!


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Congratulations! He is adorable! Glad everything went well!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

WOHOOOO!!! congrats tiff. he is super duper cute!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Hallelujah!! Congrats Tiffany! Welcome to the worlds, little one!









May you grow up with the love of horses.
lol
Again, Congrats!


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Tiffany, your little "ducky" is adorable! Job well done! Now , get some much needed rest and let those around you pamper you a bit!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

He's adorable congrats!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

He's adorable! Congratulations to you and your family


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

*sigh of relief* I'm SO happy that everyone is fine, and the nurses didn't suffer any injuries.


----------



## cottncandykoala (Apr 16, 2010)

Awww, so cute! Congrats


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Oh, YEAH!!!!! So glad he finally made his appearance and all went well! Congrats, he is a beautiful little boy! Look at those wide open eyes! My son didn't open his eyes at all for like, a month after he was born *lol* Darling baby, Tiff, congrats!


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Now when you're here yourself... CONGRATS!! What a cutie


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

First family picture!  It was 11pm the day I had him and we are all very tired...:lol: So no making fun! I look horrid 

More pictures in an bit  Once I have two free hands!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh!!!! Too cute!!!! You guys look fantastic! George looks like a proud puppy!!


When can I come up to meet him?! (hehehe yes I am a brat...)


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Awwww! You are the cutest family! My goodness gracious!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Thanks so much everyone! It really does mean alot! I am very blessed. Joester is such an awesome little guy, so easy. GR loves him to bits and I feel great! I'm happy, healthy and full of energy! It's soo nice to be able to walk normally again and not have to pee every three mins! LOL


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

A couple more pictures of my hansome guys!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

haha! Look at all the red heads! 
He's so cute!
But he looks so TINY with George!! :-o

When is GR coming to stay with me???


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Great photos, Tiff!! God, George couldn't deny he was the father of either of them if he tried his darndest - you can definitely see both of you in the boys! Too cute... You're making me want my own now!!!:shock:




WSArabians said:


> haha! Look at all the red heads!
> He's so cute!
> But he looks so TINY with George!! :-o
> 
> *When is GR coming to stay with me???*


Bahahaha!!! "Oh no you di'int!"


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

What a beautiful family! So glad you are feeling well and actually have some energy! I just love the red hair. He looks like he's gonna be a little chunker too - love the chunky babies.
You did an amazing job!


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

JustDressageIt said:


> ... You're making me want my own now!!!:shock:


 
Oh dear... :shock:
Allie, just think of the horse you could buy for teh $50,000 you'd spend in the kids first year! And you don't have to wipe it's bum! :lol:


----------



## TaMMa89 (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww... He reminds a lot of GR in the last picture! You can see they are brothers


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

TaMMa89 said:


> Aww... He reminds a lot of GR in the last picture! You can see they are brothers


I know eh?! When I first saw Joester I was like "Hola...you look just like your brother!!" It's kinda funny.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

I love the family picture! Well, all of the pictures really. He's adorable. You have such a cute family


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Again Tiffany, gorgeous baby. Your boys all look so much alike. Congrats again!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

aww he is really sweet, congrats xxx


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Thanks everyone!  Special thanks to Steffannie, my darling sister, for starting this thread!
> 
> Everyone is doing well here. Joester and Daddy and both asleep on the chair together right now!
> 
> ...


I'm a little late to the party, but Woo Hoo congratulations!

P.S. I love the black and white photos of your new bundle of joy .


----------



## AlmostThere (Oct 31, 2009)

WSArabians said:


> Oh dear... :shock:
> Allie, just think of the horse you could buy for teh $50,000 you'd spend in the kids first year! And you don't have to wipe it's bum! :lol:


:shock: Fifty thousand! No way my babies were ever *that* expensive :shock:.

Four or five thousand tops (even counting Midwife fees), diapers aren't that expensive and breastfeeding is free :wink:.


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

Congrats! He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Congratulations!!!

You have a lovely family.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

almostthere said:


> :shock: Fifty thousand! No way my babies were ever *that* expensive :shock:.
> 
> Four or five thousand tops (even counting midwife fees), diapers aren't that expensive and breastfeeding is free :wink:.


sshhhh!!!

Lol!


----------

